# mk4 gli seats in a mk3



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I started with the fronts made a custom braket to fit the front mount without cutting the stock mk3 mount out. the sit sits back a little bit but still is comfortable. then i aquired the matching rear. the seat fits in fine, the bottom 60/40 is a little off to the each of the seat fram but still looks good. the back of the seat sits off the rear deck about 2 inches but is solid. I'm going to put a peice of metal under the carpet there to push it up and out to meet the rear of the seat. The 60/40 split needs a bracket in the middle to support the seat back split. if you have the mk3 60/40 split bracket it can be fabricated to work. (still working on that)...the latches to lock the seat in an upright can also be fabricated and bolted into the stock mk3 latch location. I'll have pics up of all the brackets made as soon as I'm done. Here's some pics of the seats in.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ??


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (h2oveedub96)*

they look great dave!


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (Jetta2NR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickWitAQ (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (Da_Mount)*

Whered you pick up the GLI front seats and how much did they run ya?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (NickWitAQ)*

the fronts came from a fellow vortexer, in florida. it was $800 shipped to my house. Shipping was the killer. Better if you can find a local sale.


----------



## 2PointSoWhat (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (h2oveedub96)*

sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtnviewdub01 (Apr 24, 2008)

those look bad ass man, my friend just got a pair and there nice


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (mtnviewdub01)*

here are the pics of the front mount i made to keep the original seat bracket.
















we painted them black and bolted them to the mk4 seat bracket then then used the mk3 spring latch to hold them in. Very simple design. Only issue is that the mk4 seat now sits back a little bit but is fully functional. I'll get some pics of the rear mounts. haven't had time to fully get them in.


----------



## BuBuYoG (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (h2oveedub96)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice...
I am very interested on how you fit the seats in. Did you have to do any fabrication to the MK3 seat rails or the seats have similar width?
appreciate more pics if you can.
Thanks,
Romy


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (BuBuYoG)*

from the DIY in the mk3 forum:
First start with getting the little wheels to fit in the sliders. You have to ground down about half way. Also need to grind off the little "guide" wheels (at least i did). 









from another thread in a the mk3 forum. next go to the other side of the seat and take off the seatbelt mounting bolt. 17mm and a pair of vice grips to hold the outer tear drop looking thing. throw that out and replace it with a shorter bolt and new nut so that it doesnt interfere with the seat track









the rear i'll get some pics this week


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (h2oveedub96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2oveedub96* »_here are the pics of the front mount i made to keep the original seat bracket.










Can you provide measurements of the brackets? how long is each side, etc.


----------



## IAN CAMPBELL (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (h2oveedub96)*

On the bracket for the back seats I cut the factory one out of the mkiv and welded it in my mkiii. I still need to weld the brackets on to hold the seat up.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (kjverock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjverock* »_
Can you provide measurements of the brackets? how long is each side, etc. 

i don't have the measurements handy, i used a caliper on the seat and then the stock bracket


----------



## leohong (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: mk4 gli seats in a mk3 (h2oveedub96)*

Hi,
Could you post some back seat picture?
I want to swap mk4 seat to mk3 too.
Thank you.


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they sit back far but they can still be moved forward right?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3aba20vt)*

yep can move them forward and back, i'm 6'4" so it's not that far back


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (h2oveedub96)*

that's what i thought, using the bracket shouldn't be a problem cuz it can still go forward... i was thinking maybe it wouldn't go forward enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_lee (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3aba20vt)*

did you ever get the mesurements for those brackets


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW looks great!!!!


----------



## Heesay (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*

i like it.
but it seems like a lot of work


----------

